# Toys from the 70's



## LAM (Mar 14, 2013)

So I was looking through one of my big boxes of toys from the 70's.  Who else remembers when everything was made in Japan?  then it was Taiwan and now China.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 15, 2013)

don't know much about 70's toys but I do remember speak and spell.  

yeah, yeah  i know "it didn't help you".  bla bla


----------



## bdeljoose (Mar 15, 2013)

I wish I still had my Star Wars toys. My parents sold them all years ago in a garage sale. A big loss of money.


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 15, 2013)

LAM said:


> So I was looking through one of my big boxes of toys from the 70's.  Who else remembers when everything was made in Japan?  then it was Taiwan and now China.



Shit, I am old enough to remember when toys were made in America!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 15, 2013)

LAM said:


> So I was looking through one of my big boxes of toys from the 70's.  Who else remembers when everything was made in Japan?  then it was Taiwan and now China.



Collectors items!


----------



## LAM (Mar 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Collectors items!



I wish, nothing in a box.  we didn't get a lot of toys growing up so I played the hell out of everything.  below would be the ONLY electronic game my parents ever bought me.  Dad sad if I wanted to play video games I had to program then on the Vic 20...LOL


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2013)

Even if not mint I still think they're collectible - imagine having a room full of old school video arcade games??!


----------



## LAM (Mar 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> imagine having a room full of old school video arcade games??!



an idea i have been toying with for years.  always loved video games but there are just so many to choose from.  one I know definetly on the list is Stargate and probably Donkey Kong Jr and Dragon's Lair.

can play some of the old hits on the java enabled site below.  seems to be a clean site 

Play classic 1980s arcade games online for free. Atari, Nintendo, Intellivision, Colecovision. Play Free Video Games. Shockwave, Flash, Java and DOS classic games for your PC.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 16, 2013)

LAM said:


> I wish, nothing in a box.  we didn't get a lot of toys growing up so I played the hell out of everything.  below would be the ONLY electronic game my parents ever bought me.  Dad sad if I wanted to play video games I had to program then on the Vic 20...LOL


I wasn't even a twinkle in my fathers eye in the 70s but I do remember that crappy old game lol!! grandfather to game boy and tiger hand held games lol!


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 17, 2013)

LAM said:


> So I was looking through one of my big boxes of toys from the 70's.  Who else remembers when everything was made in Japan?  then it was Taiwan and now China.



Oh yeah, still have some wham-o's around here somewhere. What about Tudor, remember this ? ..


----------



## LAM (Mar 17, 2013)

IronAddict said:


> Oh yeah, still have some wham-o's around here somewhere. What about Tudor, remember this ? ..



nice!  the old vibrating football game.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2013)

we had these






Jarts lawn darts. And we used to pound the piss out of each other with these

Bataka - Der Aggressions?bungsschl?ger


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2013)

more people should post what toys they had when they were little. we had one of these things too 1956 push and pull kids merry-go-round | Collectors Weekly only a 60s version.


----------



## LAM (Mar 18, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> more people should post what toys they had when they were little. we had one of these things too 1956 push and pull kids merry-go-round | Collectors Weekly only a 60s version.



we didn't really get a lot of toys but since my father was a phys ed teacher we did get all the old sports equipment from my dads school when they bought new stuff.  so we had lots of hockey equipment, flag football stuff, etc.  always a bunch of kids playing at our house out in the yard.

did have this tic tac toe game

http://lghttp.19896.nexcesscdn.net/...fb8d27136e95/i/m/img00102_20110928_1538_1.jpg

and of course lawn bowling 
Lawn Bowling 101 - YouTube

and coquette
http://www.gardentones.com/product_images/pid_44045_20.jpg


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 18, 2013)

LAM said:


> I wish, nothing in a box.  we didn't get a lot of toys growing up so I played the hell out of everything.  below would be the ONLY electronic game my parents ever bought me.  Dad sad if I wanted to play video games I had to program then on the Vic 20...LOL


Lol. I had that game. And the vibrating football game.


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------

